# Visa cancellation



## Mstl (Feb 22, 2014)

I got a new job in dubai, im 8 months with my current company as a trainee, as some of my old colleagues have done a 24 hour resignation and started their new job within 2 weeks after i did the same but the company is refusing to cancel the visa after my first working day but only after 1 month so i will have my last day sit around 1 month doing nothing then they will cancel my visa maybe can they do that or do they have to cancel the visa straight away after my last day


----------

